

Ask HN: Please review the photo sharing service I just launched - jmathai

I've spent nights and weekends for the last month and a half building out Melts My Heart. It's a simple/beautiful photo sharing service targeted towards parents (specifically moms). One unique feature is that on the child's page you'll be able to select a theme and photo filter which right now defaults to one that makes the photos "pop".<p>Looking for feedback!!<p>Here is an example of my son's page, http://tavin.meltsmyheart.com.<p>You can sign up here: http://meltsmyheart.com.<p>The premise of the site is that you add your children and then upload photos of them (or select their photos from Facebook/SmugMug). The site determines the age of your child in each of the photos and creates a "timeline" view of their life.<p>Known issues: Facebook photos suck and if you go with their default low res uploads then they don't expose originals via the Graph API - so no EXIF.
======
tgrass
Wonderful concept (my boy's mother would love it).

1) Reword "Watch as your child's photos are automatically grouped by age."
It's close. But still too...stilted. Loosen up the language, make it warmer.

2) Great sign up. Intuitive and simple.

3) There's no dashboard when I'm adding photos. No skip a step button either.
I want to be able to go to his page or move around. And there's no dashboard
when I'm on his page. If I'm logged in, I want to be able to see his page and
navigate away to upload more pics.

4) Give a warning when the photo is uploading. That took a long time to
process and I thought I may have messed something up.

5) Grabbed the date off the photo and aged him correctly. Cool idea.

6)Might want have an edit function so one can change the age.

7) Also, allow one to delete a photo.

8) Any way to delete my page??

~~~
jmathai
Thanks for the feedback!

1) Will try to warm that up.

2) Thanks.

3) Good idea, I'll add some navigation (aside from a clickable logo) when
logged in and on a child's page.

4) Did you not see the progress bar? Not sure what you mean by a warning.

5) Thanks.

6) Yup, my wife has insisted on this feature as well. It's planned for the
next phase.

7) You can but it's unintuitive. You have to go to add photos and deselect it.
I should have that functionality on the child's page.

8) No. Can you give the url and I'll remove it? Will add that functionality.

~~~
tgrass
Re: #8 child/TateBleich

Also: I tried to delete a photo but couldn't.

~~~
jmathai
Deleted. I'll have a look at photo removal. - Thanks!

------
smoody
Figuring out the age is a nice touch.

I know this is old-fashioned, but you might want to make 'www' a subdomain for
your app because some people will still type that in and, when they do,
they'll be surprised to see someone's album (if someone takes 'www' as a user
name) instead of your landing page. Right now if i prefix your domain with
'www', I get a "that child must have been deleted" error.

~~~
jmathai
Thanks. I thought I fixed that www issue but apparently not. I'll have another
look. I believe I just need to explicitly list it in the Apache Virtualhost
definition.

------
jmathai
Clickable.

Child's page: <http://tavin.meltsmyheart.com>

Main site: <http://meltsmyheart.com>

